# Stolen Trailer Kent area!



## Farmer Chalk (5 January 2016)

Hello everyone and just wanted to warn people in the NW Kent area that there are a surge of really determined thefts going on at the moment.
Although not a horse trailer which is kept at our livery yard, last night I had my race car trailer stolen from a locked barn at a nearby farm. What was worrying was the levels they went to to steal it.

Firstly they cut the locks off a neighbouring farm field and drove into their field. They drove around in a big circle gathering speed before bursting through a full hedge and barbed wire fence. They then drove across a muddy field across the field of horses upto another gate which was again cut open. 
This gave access to the supply road to my rented barn whereby they smashed the padlocks off the barn doors and gained access.

They they took my Racecar off the trailer parked within and the hitched up to their getaway vehicle. This was then driven back down the supply road and straight through another set of locked wooden farm gates before exiting on Speedgate Hill.

The trailer is a Brian James Tiltbed race trailer with the chassis number BJT 98 5955 and is fitted with a Datatag trailer system registration number 7DAA58...





[/URL][/IMG]

Would be massively grateful for any info! Reported to Kent Police vide YY/346/16...

Keep em peeled! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fatpiggy (6 January 2016)

Blimey, though I suppose they had a tow vehicle with either false plates or they live in a locality where cars etc are not likely to be on any legal radar and no-one is going to go there to search anyway.  My local tack/feed barn closed down after the umpteenth burglary. During the last one the thieves stole a JCB and drove straight through several fields and fences and then straight through the main doors. This all took place just feet from the owner's house and he wisely decided to not get involved.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (6 January 2016)

It's is madness...and unfortunately the thieves can run riot with little fear of conviction... The owner of the property is constantly blighted by lampers on the property and any confrontation with them results in further grief....just how far do you go to protect your property? It is these people who've been able to suss out what's in the barns and then plan their raid....
Unfortunately we can't live in Fort Knox....
My only advice is to block gateways not used with immovable objects, try and keep things locked away out of sight and most important keep all gates secured....though in my case they just drove through them!


----------



## fatpiggy (6 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			It's is madness...and unfortunately the thieves can run riot with little fear of conviction... The owner of the property is constantly blighted by lampers on the property and any confrontation with them results in further grief....just how far do you go to protect your property? It is these people who've been able to suss out what's in the barns and then plan their raid....
Unfortunately we can't live in Fort Knox....
My only advice is to block gateways not used with immovable objects, try and keep things locked away out of sight and most important keep all gates secured....though in my case they just drove through them!
		
Click to expand...

Presumably they must have done considerable damage to the towing vehicle, so that may turn up dumped or burned locally.  What do the police have to say about it all?

Perhaps someone on Dragons Den needs to come up with a device that sprays liberal quantities of immoveable purple dye as soon as doors/gates etc are forced apart - even better lets spray with concentrated acid and wait for them to turn up at A&E.

I suspect the people who sell tracking devices are going to have a bumper year. It is the only way to even hope to get your property back.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (6 January 2016)

Guttingly I had just purchased two battery type trackers and thinking my horsebox was more at risk had just this weekend fitted it to that! The other one I had bought for my new horse lorry which is currently in build! Gutted!


----------



## Hanson (6 January 2016)

Sorry for your loss and all the hassle that goes with it.

Just wanted to highlight to others that theses 'lovely' types of thieves will also strip out vehicles.

Last summer, mine and another trailer were broken into, all the fittings were stolen (breast bar, divider, frame, tie up rings, the lot). I was left with a shell. Cost about £800 to replace it all.  Police suggested engraving postcode onto the fittings.


----------



## Pebble101 (6 January 2016)

Someone locally had two mobile stables dismantled and stolen one night - they cut through a thick high hedge to get to them.  Only the metal skids were left.  

I think you can make it difficult, but if they are really determined there isn't much you can do to stop them.


----------



## Cheiro1 (6 January 2016)

A friend of mine had a 4 horse ifor stolen from Kent a couple of days ago


----------



## BethH (13 January 2016)

Oh no this is only round the corner from me.  I will warn my yard, I suspect the bunch you are talking about are the same ones who nicked my lorry 3years ago from Hildenborough.  They came equipped with heavy duty pump action cutters, cut through a heavy metal gate - literally!  Then smashed through another gate bolt cropping the chains, the lorry was parked next to an occupied house with dogs going mad, but it appears they likely cut the handbrake cable and pushed it out and the police suspect put it into a waiting large container truck straight down to the docks.  No sign on cctv at all and no sign since of my lovely little lorry!  

I'd just put a new 4yr old chassis on it, the only saving grace was that it was booked in the following week to have a new floor so thank goodness they nicked it before that was done.  The police probably know exactly where it is but don't dare to go get it back!

Have my fingers crossed that your's is recovered or at the very least you get enough insurance to replace it.  I just about got market value for mine but that was far less than I paid out to get it renovated as I liked the container on it and I lost all my show kit and spare travelling bits & pieces etc etc.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 January 2016)

Yes unfortunately they are still out there! And no unfortunately it wasn't insured at this location so the loss is mine!
Keep your eyes peeled please!


----------



## BethH (14 January 2016)

Makes me angry, I'll mention it everyone I know.  Might be worth putting a reward notice/advert up at speedgate/frogpool etc -  someone may well spot it.... Also there is a car place on the road before you turn over the motorway bridge to get to speedgate, they rebuild race cars etc, might be worth mentioning it to them in case someone offers it to them?   Good luck, so sorry you had this happen to you as well.


----------

